# how to record songs



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

is there any way to record ur singing whit only an microphone connected to your computer?
and after its done tis in the computer?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

and where do i get the karaoke


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

guess no ones a musican....
lawls!


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

You'd need a program that can record.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

what program


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Try this.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

thanks hope it works


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

In the future, remember Google is your friend. One day, you may even get so good at it, you won't need help working out your simpler problems.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

oh no 

now i cant hear music correctly!
no it sound like music from head phones


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you turned on an EQ of sorts?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

oh nvm the alert 
i uninstalled it and dit restart going to install it again only that the assosiation thing i will press no


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

oh still ive installed it and still it does the same thing :S


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> oh nvm the alert
> i uninstalled it and dit restart going to install it again only that the assosiation thing i will press no


 
The quality is nowhere near the greatest, but I doubt you Shure microphone.  

Glad to hear it works now though.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

well i havent started to record any song yet
i need some backround music and stuff
only thing i can do is rap whit out an backround song
but yet there are athers at home too xD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

In the bottom left hand corner there should be a rather large number beside the words "Project Rate". Click the number and change it to 44100.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

its allready like it
im more worried about how can i get the defatul sound back -.-


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

when im not wearing headphones


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

i have an laptop
so the speakers are inside and stuff
gotta restard computer again -.-


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

I've just installed the same program on my computer and I'm having absolutely no problems with it. I'm going to look around within this program and see if I can find something that could be doing this, but it may very well be a limitation of your soundcard (or lack of.)

Laptop speakers are definately NOT good for monitoring purposes. If you have a decent pair of headphones, those would be better.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

well i have but if im done and stuff and want to hear music from computer how can i do it?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Theres a row of six large, round buttons, the most left one looks like two arrows pointing left towards a vertical line. Click that to start at the begining of the track, then press play, the green arrow pointing right, the universal "play" symbol.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

nvm i go the sulution!
i just have to restart itunes


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> nvm i go the sulution!
> i just have to restart itunes


 
Nice. One thing is kinda stumping me. Your signature says in brutally large letters "im listening to rock and theres nothing u can do about it" yet you're going to be rapping?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Nice. One thing is kinda stumping me. Your signature says in brutally large letters "im listening to rock and theres nothing u can do about it" yet you're going to be rapping?


 

LOL
i dont know!
but yeh i think so.
theres not much backround music needed there


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

but ill just have to find some rock backroudn or something but i think rap.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm mabey this will be an start

an cut from Molotov Crazy Gringo


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

I couldn't get past "heck" without having to come back here to say something about it... wut?

Anyways, i'm looking forward to hearing this. *thumbs up*


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 20, 2008)

ok ill do this untill im home alone


----------



## Pi (Jun 20, 2008)

this is not an IM client. You can put more than one sentence in a post.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jun 20, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> hmm mabey this will be an start
> 
> an cut from Molotov Crazy Gringo



u tell 'em bro


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2008)

I dubb *Tudd* as The Official *reigoskeiter* Translator. Fuck knows how you followed this thread, because I couldn't.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 20, 2008)

Aden said:


> I dubb *Tudd* as The Official *reigoskeiter* Translator. Fuck knows how you followed this thread, because I couldn't.


 
Well an entire semester of chemstry with a teacher who speaks broken english pretty much forced me to learn how to decipher strange ways of speaking. 

regioskeiter,
Any updates?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 21, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Well an entire semester of chemstry with a teacher who speaks broken english pretty much forced me to learn how to decipher strange ways of speaking.
> 
> regioskeiter,
> Any updates?


 
hmm....well i cant record cuz i have to wait till everyone is gone
and im thinking my own song in my mind and stuff
and i can to backround voicing too or beat
just need to record 2 times then the song then the backround


----------



## Tudd (Jun 21, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> hmm....well i cant record cuz i have to wait till everyone is gone
> and im thinking my own song in my mind and stuff
> and i can to backround voicing too or beat
> just need to record 2 times then the song then the backround


 
You ever left alone?  

Until then, just work on everything else that you can do.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> You ever left alone?
> 
> Until then, just work on everything else that you can do.


 


well i can do some whisper rap or something like that when someone is home


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

bad news
i live in an apartment its not good for recording and stuff ( neibours will hear it )
my voice is breaking so i better not turchure it
well im looking for some karaoke songs where is just some backround music

i was trying to sing this song today
i love that song it helps me get my frustrasion out
and i was a little sweaty too


----------



## Tudd (Jun 22, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> bad news
> i live in an apartment its not good for recording and stuff ( neibours will hear it )
> my voice is breaking so i better not turchure it
> well im looking for some karaoke songs where is just some backround music
> ...


 
Haha, nice. Try the song Vaccum by In Flames.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Haha, nice. Try the song Vaccum by In Flames.


 

wow thats an great song!


----------

